# March pounds Cascades with 9'



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2012)

Check out the "before/after" satellite images:

http://www.climatewatch.noaa.gov/image/2012/march-storms-pile-up-to-9-feet-of-new-snow-onto-cascades


----------



## Angus (Mar 30, 2012)

"I'm not bitter, I'm Not bitter, I'm NOT bitter" now repeat.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 30, 2012)

We've had 175 inches in the month of March at Kirkwood!


----------



## Tooth (Mar 30, 2012)

snoseek said:


> We've had 175 inches in the month of March at Kirkwood!



How does the next two weeks look? Is the cover good?


----------



## snoseek (Mar 30, 2012)

Tooth said:


> How does the next two weeks look? Is the cover good?



Coverage is the best its been all year although thats not saying much. More coming in tomorrow and the week loks ike it has some more potential although nothing too crazy. Resorts along the crest are sitting with a solid base that will last through April. Better off than Colorado and maybe even many areas in Utah. Still not an insane base as it has been a tough year. Kirkwood and Heavenly just extended for two extra weekends. I suspect lower areas will melt out quick as the base never really got all that deep.


edit-kirkwood reporting a 165 inch base....not bad.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 31, 2012)

Current storm=overdelivering. Already working on a foot at the house and much more on the mtn I'm sure!!!


----------

